# April 17th Tournament, Poplar Springs Lake Hartwell



## catchin tha bass (Mar 10, 2010)

This years Morgan Concrete fishing tournament will be held on April 17th out of Poplar Springs boat ramp on Lake Hartwell, entry fee is $55 per boat, must pre register there will be no registration on the day of the tournament, for more information call the Morgan Concrete Toccoa office at (706)886-0431, ask for Micheal Jameson


----------

